# year of obscurity



## Preach (May 23, 2006)

After Christ began his official ministry, how long did He minister before He entered into His Galilean ministry? I am following Robertson's "Harmony", but cannot figure out how many months passed between Christ's baptism through His meeting with the Samaritan woman.

After this meeting, His Galilean minstry begins. Does anyone have an estimate of the durstion of our Lord's ministry from His baptism through His meeting with the Samaritan woman? Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## Preach (May 25, 2006)

I think about 8 months, based on John 4, and harvest season in Palestine.


----------

